# "Doitor plays with some cool toys" test



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Decided to start the thread to keep things organized.
So here's the plan. 

I. Find out clipping volume.

II. Listening tests

a) Play them thru my Near Field Studio Monitors for a listening test with reference SQ material.
b) Install them in my car for a listening test with the same reference material.

III. RTA

a) Measure RTA response with pink noise on the Monitors.
b) Play with a couple of x-overs cut's at different slopes and measure.
c) Play with a couple of eq bands and measure.

IV. "Written Exam".

a) Use it for a couple of days in my car to see how user friendly it is.
b) I'll get a "non car audio lover" in the car to try and use the HU/processor with simple tasks. (on/off, cd in/out, volume, track, etc).
c) "Cool factor". "Non car audio lover" opinions on just raw coolness or "wow" factor.

All of the info will be put on a spreadsheet along with some technical data for a "quick reference" guide.

The list of "contenders" is:

1. Alpine W505
2. Alpine H701
3. Alpine H900
4. Rockford Fosgate (Denford) RFX-8250
5. Denon DCT-A10
6. Eclipse 55090
7. Pioneer P9 Combo
8. Clarion DRZ 9255
9. Audison Bit One
10. McIntosh MX406

I'm doing this to choose the one that I like the most.
The "winner" will stay in my car.
The rest will be sold and/or returned to the owners, because not all of the gear is mine.
I'll "reserve" a post for each one and will be posting results as I have them.
Well, let the test begin.


Jorge.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

(Reserved for Alpine W505)










LOL.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

(Reserved for Denford 8250)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

(Reserved for Denon DCT-A10)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

(Reserved for Eclipse 55090)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

(Reserved for Pioneer P9)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

(Reserved for Clarion DRZ9255)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

(Reserved for McIntosh MX406)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

(Reserved for Alpine H701)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

(Reserved for Alpine H900)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

(Reserved for Audison Bit One)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

(Reserved for any other candidate)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

(Reserved for any other candidate 2)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

(Reserved for any other candidate 3)


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Ohh you know I HAVE to subscribe to this one!! I smell a sticky coming on !! Jorge thanks for taking the time and effort to answer questions a lot of members here already have about head unit combo's. cool, way cool!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

This looks vaguely familiar...



doitor said:


> (Reserved for Alpine H701)


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

doitor said:


> (Reserved for Alpine W505)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh yeah, he's got kids. Either that or there some kind of hidden demo material that I missed somewhere.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> This looks vaguely familiar...


Yep.
It's the one you sent.
BNIB everything still in plastic bags.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> Oh yeah, he's got kids. Either that or there some kind of hidden demo material that I missed somewhere.


Yep. I've got two small ones.
But that's not for them.
You don't know what SQ is until you listen to Barney at full tilt on the Legatias.

Jorge.


----------



## Scott P (Sep 9, 2007)

in for later


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Jorge. 

Subscribed.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

doitor said:


> You don't know what *insanity* is until you listen to Barney at full tilt on the Legatias.
> 
> Jorge.


Better.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Subscribed.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

doitor said:


> Yep.
> It's the one you sent.
> BNIB everything still in plastic bags.
> 
> Jorge.


You know what's sad? That's the third 701 I've owned (all of them were new) that has never been installed.


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Definately worth keeping an eye on this one 

Looking at getting a P90 combo later this year so the review would be well worth the read.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Jorge! Thats quite a time consuming exercise... 
Can we have a list of the reference tracks? Oh and photos, we would lorv photos of all that gear! (barnie DVD no included)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

syd-monster said:


> Thanks Jorge! Thats quite a time consuming exercise...
> Can we have a list of the reference tracks? Oh and photos, we would lorv photos of all that gear! (barnie DVD no included)


LOL.
Barney is the ultimate test.
Reference material is:

1. Michael Ruff "speaking in melodied" (original cd)
2. Sheffield "Drive" (original cd)
3. IASCA SQ original cd
4. USACI SQ original cd
5. Doitor's Demo (3 burned cd compilation of my favorite tracks of Audionutz collection)

My brother who is a pro photographer just gave me one of his "left over" cameras. A Canon 30D DSLR. So I should have good pics as soon as the new lens I ordered gets here.

Jorge


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

doitor said:


> Yep. I've got two small ones.
> But that's not for them.
> You don't know what SQ is until you listen to Barney at full tilt on the Legatias.
> 
> Jorge.


Oh Lord! Yep.. He's a parent. bwahahaha! Actually... reference material to add.. and I know you know the tune or if not now, you will.. Boinga... Backyardigans with Alicia Keys.  Or anything from the dragon episode with the "grabbin' gobblin"  if you're feeling like some Yngwie / Meatloaf style '70's / '80's goth rock. hehehehe.. You single non-parent folk are saying.. "uh WTF!!"  Inside joke for you cats that get to watch noggin a wee bit more than you ever thought you'd want to.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Babs said:


> Inside joke for you cats that get to watch noggin a wee bit more than you ever thought you'd want to.


I don't think my cable box will display anything but noggin. :juggle:


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Try disney also.. $20 says that one works. I've got the weekend mid-day schedule memorized though on noggin.. between little bear, franklin, little bill, oswald, yo gabba gabba.. aaaaahhhhggghhhh!!! It's a new form of digital chinese water-torture for adults. Bliss for toddlers.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

How long is this test going to take. I would guess 3-4 months?You still going to compete this year?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

doitor said:


> *5. Doitor's Demo (3 burned cd compilation of my favorite tracks of Audionutz collection)*


Hey Doc, how about sharing that CD with the folks in SoCal? I bet it's got some awesome tunes.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

drtool said:


> How long is this test going to take. I would guess 3-4 months?You still going to compete this year?


Noup.
I would say 2-3 weeks max.
Already have most of the hu's/processors and have been testing them.
With 1 day in my car and a couple of hours for the in house listening and RTA its enough.
So Ill do it with what I have.
If I get another one later I could still add it.
Thats why I reserved several posts.
Yes, I still plan to compete this year.

Jorge


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

veloze said:


> Hey Doc, how about sharing that CD with the folks in SoCal? I bet it's got some awesome tunes.


Sure.
pm an adress and Ill send you a copy next time I cross the border 
Its mostly Barney's greatest hits.
LOL.
J/k of course.

Jorge


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

doitor, i have 3 of the "doitor demo cd's". Jose, maybe I can pass those on if you want


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

doitor said:


> Sure.
> pm an adress and Ill send you a copy next time I cross the border
> Its mostly Barney's greatest hits.
> LOL.
> ...


Jorge, thanks Doc - very kindly of you with the offer.  I'll grab them from BigRed 



BigRed said:


> doitor, i have 3 of the "doitor demo cd's". Jose, maybe I can pass those on if you want


Jim, that will be awesome buddy! I really appreciated, so then if you coming to the meet next Saturday, I'll take them out of your hands.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Subscribed. I may delay my h/u search until I see the results 

Thanks Doitor!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You need to update this…


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> You need to update this…


Hey Doc, I was wondering the same thing. How are you going to edit/post your own thread after 48 hours limit? We are so impatiently awaiting for the reviews that almost feels like going thru the cookie jar. 

Jose


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> You need to update this…


I'm having sooooooooooooooooo much fun playing.
But I'm starting to feel sick.
Might be getting an accute copper intoxication.












veloze said:


> Hey Doc, I was wondering the same thing. How are you going to edit/post your own thread after 48 hours limit? We are so impatiently awaiting for the reviews that almost feels like going thru the cookie jar.
> 
> Jose


I had no idea about the limit until a couple of days ago.
Already contacted Ant about it and he's going to upload the info for me, but I'm gathering all the info to post up at once to not waste Ant's time.
I'm almost done with the "in-car" testing and should start the "in-house" testing today.
So expect updates soon.

Jorge.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I vote Doitor our newest ninja. Does that make sense Ant?
Wayne


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I think the 48hrs limit should only be in the Forsale section.


PM your thoughts on the DRZ...I can not wait.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty neet idea.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

OMIGOD... Now we know where all of our pennies have gone... 



doitor said:


> I'm having sooooooooooooooooo much fun playing.
> But I'm starting to feel sick.
> Might be getting an accute copper intoxication.


----------



## HALMTZ (Jun 23, 2008)

hey doitor!! remember us here in mexico, to much people in decibeles are waiting for this review too, i am very interested on ur impressions about the DRZ & P9 COMBO...as well how good is the DENFOR vs this two...saludos


----------



## Critical Audio (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow awesome test of equipment!
seen the link on Sound Domain.

I'll wait to buy a new head unit until I've seen your results.


----------



## brump3 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Jorge, Great equipament.

I sent pm for you. 


Thanks 
Bruno


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Doitor is so awesome. He is my hero :fireman:


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

HALMTZ said:


> hey doitor!! remember us here in mexico, to much people in decibeles are waiting for this review too, i am very interested on ur impressions about the DRZ & P9 COMBO...as well how good is the DENFOR vs this two...saludos


I'll be also posting my findings at the Mexican forum (decibeles.com (Powered by Invision Power Board)) just need a bit more time to get it all done.



Critical Audio said:


> Wow awesome test of equipment!
> seen the link on Sound Domain.
> 
> I'll wait to buy a new head unit until I've seen your results.


I'm still amazed at the difference a good SQ oriented HU can do to your system and also about the differences between each one of the tested units.



Coheednme13 said:


> Doitor is so awesome. He is my hero :fireman:


LOL.

Jorge.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm looking forward to your findings.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Patiently waiting with everyone else!


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Nobody has a highend Nakamichi? Chances like this do not come around very often. Thanks Jorge for doing this. I feel like a 4 year old at Christmas eve. Sings (off key) anticipation.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

get r' done doitor!! lol


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I might as well subscribe - the HU is the only thing I haven't changed out since last January. The 9887 might become a victim as well.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

I remember going through your CX-7 build (my manager had one) and thinking I wanted one just for the deep doors. Very impressive build, that one. Especially loved how you got more and more sucked into this whole hobby as the thread went along.

On a more important note, please don't tell me 

"b) I'll get a "non car audio lover" in the car to try and use the HU/processor with simple tasks. (on/off, cd in/out, volume, track, etc)."

is just going to be your kids mashing on the buttons!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I think we need to change the name of this thread to "Doitor gives away high end source units and processors" yeah that sounds better to me. I want the DRZ or the 8250.... You know what whatever one you want to give me will be good. :laugh:


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sure would be nice to include this in the comparison: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...es-c90-xdp4000-cdx805-xtxm1-signal-chain.html


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Jorge, you are a lucky guy, I can't imagine how much fun would I have with that kind of toys  if the DRZ is yours and you decide to sell it, let me know please  I'have not had the chance to buy one of those and it appears to get even harder to find one 

Sauldos!


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

rhinodog00 said:


> Sure would be nice to include this in the comparison: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...es-c90-xdp4000-cdx805-xtxm1-signal-chain.html


If anybody has one, ship it off to him to get tested. He's happy to review it if you're willing to let go of it for a week or two. I shipped off my Ural to him, so that too will get tested. It's a cool unit, and it's kind of a shame Ural has yet to open its market in the US. So few people have actually had a chance to play with one nor are there any real reviews or comparisons of the unit. 

If you've got something rare, please share.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Once I get the DAC for my mcintosh mx4000 in, I'll send it out. I trust ol' Jorge.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> I think we need to change the name of this thread to "Doitor gives away high end source units and processors"....


I'll stick with the original title.
LOL



hugo23 said:


> Jorge, you are a lucky guy, I can't imagine how much fun would I have with that kind of toys  if the DRZ is yours and you decide to sell it, let me know please  I'have not had the chance to buy one of those and it appears to get even harder to find one
> 
> Sauldos!


Yep, having loads of fun.
Yes, the DRZ is mine but dont think I'm going to sell that one.
Even if it's not the winner, it's a collectors piece now and mine is basically BNIB.



mvw2 said:


> If anybody has one, ship it off to him to get tested. He's happy to review it if you're willing to let go of it for a week or two. I shipped off my Ural to him, so that too will get tested. It's a cool unit, and it's kind of a shame Ural has yet to open its market in the US. So few people have actually had a chance to play with one nor are there any real reviews or comparisons of the unit.
> 
> If you've got something rare, please share.


Yep, the Ural should be here pretty soon and I'm more than happy to test anything.
I also have another "surprise" HU that should be here early next week.:surprised:
Hell, someone has to do the "though" jobs. 
LOL.



bikinpunk said:


> Once I get the DAC for my mcintosh mx4000 in, I'll send it out. I trust ol' Jorge.


Sweet.
And thanks for the "old" thing.
Don't blame me if that combo ends up last in the test.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

doitor said:


> Sweet.
> And thanks for the "old" thing.
> Don't blame me if that combo ends up last in the test.
> 
> Jorge.


Lol! I didn’t mean ‘OLD’. I meant ‘ol’, just like I said. 

Heck, it’d probably be last, if my schedule has anything to say about it.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Doiter, would you be interested in testing a Sony ES CD910? I don't have a spare C90 to send ya sadly.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

doitor said:


> Yep, having loads of fun.
> Yes, the DRZ is mine but dont think I'm going to sell that one.
> Even if it's not the winner, it's a collectors piece now and mine is basically BNIB.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

how is the testing coming along. I have noticed a few things in the classifieds... Seems like some gear is getting weeded out in the hunt for the ultimate SQ transport. 

I smell more trophies coming for the good Doctor


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

dang double post, if any mod sees this and wants to delete it, go right ahead.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a RF 8140 that I can throw into the mix. 

Here are the rough specs I've found for it.
PREAMP OUTPUT VOLTAGE 8.5 V @ 0.05 THD RCA
PREAMP OUTPUT VOLTAGE 17 V @ 0.05 THD BALANCED
Output Impedence 50 Ohms
Equalization +/- 8 dB @ 60 Hz
Equalization +/- 10 dB @ 10 kHz
Dynamic Range 100 dB
Dual 1 Bit D/A Converters w/8x Oversampling
Signal-to-Noise Ratio ............................................. >90dB
Channel Separation .................................................. 86dB
Dynamic Range ..................................................... 100dB


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

jdc753 said:


> how is the testing coming along. I have noticed a few things in the classifieds... Seems like some gear is getting weeded out in the hunt for the ultimate SQ transport.
> 
> I smell more trophies coming for the good Doctor


It's coming along. 
But I have a couple more players on the HU' list so it's taking longer than expected.
New and updated list:

1. Alpine W505 
2. Alpine DVA-9861 (not here yet)
3. Alpine 7949 (not here yet)
4. Rockford Fosgate (Denford) RFX-8250
5. Denon DCT-R10
6. Denon DCT-Z1 (arriving thursday)
7. Eclipse 55090
8. Pioneer P9 Combo
9. Clarion DRZ 9255
10. Ural Concert CDD
11. McIntosh MX406

Those are just the HU's.
Processors are still:

1. Alpine H701
2. Alpine H900
3. Audison BitOne (arriving today).

About the things in the classifieds, the W200 wasn't on the test. The W505 is on the test but it won't be going back in, so it's still up for grabs. Already finished testing on the H701 so sold that one.
Jorge.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> I have a RF 8140 that I can throw into the mix.


If you won't be using it for a couple of weeks send it over.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dude, that's one heckuva test.

buy one of my headunits and use it for the test. then sell it.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> dude, that's one heckuva test.
> 
> buy one of my headunits and use it for the test. then sell it.


Yep, that's a lot of gear, that's why it's taking a bit longer than expected.
And noup. 

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

if you're axing the 505, how in the heck are you gonna watch your "best of barney" dvd's??


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

BigRed said:


> if you're axing the 505, how in the heck are you gonna watch your "best of barney" dvd's??


I'm getting a big screen tv with that money to watch it in my house.

Jorge.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You need a 7909...


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> You need a 7909...


 The one I would LOVE to try is the 7990 to get a full on F#1 combo.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

doitor said:


> The one I would LOVE to try is the 7990 to get a full on F#1 combo.
> 
> Jorge.


we might be able to work something out.

I have to admit, I'd be a bit scared shipping that and the mcintosh, though. :/


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> we might be able to work something out.
> 
> I have to admit, I'd be a bit scared shipping that and the mcintosh, though. :/


Let's pm.
LOL.

Jorge.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

doitor said:


> The one I would LOVE to try is the 7990 to get a full on F#1 combo.
> 
> Jorge.




The 7909 sounds better than the 7990 IMO.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> The 7909 sounds better than the 7990 IMO.


 I'm sure that there are several HU's that sound better, but I want to try a complete F#1 combo.

Jorge.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ah. As a combo the f#1 is pretty bad ass.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Doitor - PM sent for the RF


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I told you, get in your car, come visit for the weekend, let Kiki do some shopping and take the 7990 back home with you. I just don't want to ship it.
(Shameless plug to get my friend to come visit, I admit.)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

foosman said:


> I told you, get in your car, come visit for the weekend, let Kiki do some shopping and take the 7990 back home with you. I just don't want to ship it.
> (Shameless plug to get my friend to come visit, I admit.)


That trip would be waaaaaaaaay to expensive.
Not because of gas, food, etc. but because of my wife's shopping.
They I would need to take a second trip to take it back.
Do you want me to file for bankrupcy?

Jorge.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok, leave her at home. LOL


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Its ok Jorge, she will understand, LOL...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok lets get a real Eclipse in the running. I have a ECD-416 with a brand new panasonic optical cable so you can test analog and digital outputs. If you would like.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

ok subscribed to this thread. waiting for results before pulling the trigger on a p9 combo.


----------



## benthe8track (Nov 23, 2008)

No CDX-C90? I'm running an 8250 now so it will be neat to see how it stacks up.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If he's running it into a 4000X, a 310EQ or a DSP-50 then whether he's using a C90 or C910 doesn't matter since they're both optical and use the same transport. The C90s advantage is the KILLER output section.


----------



## benthe8track (Nov 23, 2008)

^^He doesn't have either Sony does he or am I blind? I loved my C90 but the 4000X had such a terrible crossover


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

mmiller said:


> Its ok Jorge, she will understand, LOL...


No she wont.



manish said:


> ok subscribed to this thread. waiting for results before pulling the trigger on a p9 combo.


You got pm.



benthe8track said:


> ^^He doesn't have either Sony does he or am I blind? I loved my C90 but the 4000X had such a terrible crossover


No need to go to the eye doctor.
No Sony's for the test so far.

Jorge.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

where are the results


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> where are the results


Still need to get a couple of HU's tested that aren't here.
Got most of the results now.

Jorge.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Jorge - your revolving avatars are making me jealous...


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Jorge - your revolving avatars are making me jealous...


LOL.
Can you notice I have a new camera?

Jorge


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If you awere staring at my avatar would you be worried about the camera? Me either. lol


----------



## hheras (Feb 10, 2009)

newbie here, this is exactly the kind of information I was looking for, waiting for the results


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

we have waited for more than a month now and we continue to wait.....


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

VaVroom1 said:


> we have waited for more than a month now and we continue to wait.....


Still waiting for the last two HU's to arrive (7949 and 9861).
Have the rest of the info but need the last two to "rank" them.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

come on!!!! hurry up already! lol


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Ya all are lucky I am not doing the test. We would have a new Pope b4 I would finish. And probably a new format too boot.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hmmm where does this stand?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Hmmm where does this stand?


Posting results next week.
The last 2 HU's are getting here this weekend (9861 and 7949).
Need the to "rank" them all.

Jorge.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

doitor said:


> Posting results next week.
> The last 2 HU's are getting here this weekend (9861 and 7949).
> Need the to "rank" them all.
> 
> Jorge.


Thanks for taking time out of your busy schedule to entertain us noobs.


I honestly look foward to this.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah. It should be interesting. You've got quite a list.

I miss my HU too.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

doitor said:


> Posting results next week.
> The last 2 HU's are getting here this weekend (9861 and 7949).
> Need the to "rank" them all.
> 
> Jorge.


ehh...not worth it, just post your results now since i know those wont be at the top  LOL j/k


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> ehh...not worth it, just post your results now since i know those wont be at the top  LOL j/k


Hey, watch your mouth mark!!!!! No talking down on the 9861 ,that's what's in my car Homie


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL  hhaha


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

chijioke penny said:


> Hey, watch your mouth mark!!!!! No talking down on the 9861 ,that's what's in my car Homie


LOL along with $12k in zapco amplifiers.:laugh:


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> LOL along with $12k in zapco amplifiers.:laugh:


Man!!!! that's about what i paid for the car back in '98


----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm i wonder when we'll see this review


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah I love my *9861*, I like it better than my *7996* and it was awesome, Not a big Sony Fan so it doesn't matter to me. Used to own a *8250 Rockford*, then it was stolen and my *Eclipse 416 *with ESN was stolen. Garbage now because they didn't know what my Disc was to turn it back on after you remove power.

Results soon please


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah I love my *9861*, I like it better than my *7996* and it was awesome, Not a big Sony Fan so it doesn't matter to me. Used to own a *8250 Rockford*, then it was stolen and my *Eclipse 416 *with ESN was stolen. ( that's what you get when you buy a new condo 10years ago near little crackhead kids.... Garbage now because they didn't know what my Disc was to turn it back on after you remove power.

Results soon please


----------



## andy335touring (Jan 25, 2009)

This sounds cool, subscribing


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, we waited long enough...post these results!!!!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> Ok, we waited long enough...post these results!!!!


What's a couple of days if you've waited that long.
The 9861 should be at my US adress right now, just need to pick it up.
The 7949 is not going to make it.

Jorge.


----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)

darn i was looking forward to see how the 7949 ranked, that's what i have installed right now. oh well that's life


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

an2ny888 said:


> darn i was looking forward to see how the 7949 ranked, that's what i have installed right now. oh well that's life


Solution........Ready.......Send him yours.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> Solution........Ready.......Send him yours.




yeah pull out the alpine and send to him second day air...


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> Solution........Ready.......Send him yours.


oh no please no! not another month of waiting!!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW Jorge, I think this probably the most anticipated thread on DIY... ever?
I have patience mate! so can and will wait. Its not exactly easy to conduct & organise something of this nature.


----------



## darsum (Jan 25, 2009)

not to jack the thread, but to whet your appetite.... 
among the alpine hu i have, sqwise, from the best to the good, here:
1. 7909 - the sweetest of em all
2. 7990 (w/o the processor)
3. 7949
4. 9861
5. 7876


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

darsum said:


> not to jack the thread, but to whet your appetite....
> among the alpine hu i have, sqwise, from the best to the good, here:
> 1. 7909 - the sweetest of em all
> 2. 7990 (w/o the processor)
> ...




great job, I guess you forgot about the 7996 Sweet Hu


----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm i think you guys would have to wait much more than a month if i were to send in my 7949, the philippines is a loooong way off


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

What do you mean 7990 (w/o the processor). The H900? or something else?

As far as looks I like the 7990 over the 7909, but you can't mess with the old school hotness of the 7909.


----------



## darsum (Jan 25, 2009)

DAT said:


> great job, I guess you forgot about the 7996 Sweet Hu


i thought you like your 9861 over your 7996?


----------



## blackwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Suscribed. Thanks for taking the time and effort to compile all of this info. There are several units I've been interested in that are included in this shootout. Like everyone else, eagerly awaiting the results.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't think this will ever be done. Its like a suspense novel with no ending!! lol C'mon Jorge, give up the results. I can tell by what you have in your car the denon beat eveything out


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

BigRed said:


> I don't think this will ever be done. Its like a suspense novel with no ending!! lol C'mon Jorge, give up the results. I can tell by what you have in your car the denon beat eveything out


I hope he posts the HU results soon, otherwise I'll think the new HU to buy is a Soundstream deck.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Right now I have the Alpine 9861 in the car, Jim.
Should be posting results next week.

Jorge


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

hmmmm.....berry berry interesting


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

doitor said:


> Right now I have the Alpine 9861 in the car, Jim.
> Should be posting results next week.
> 
> Jorge


hurry up man, i am running out of nails to bite


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Just like the MAJORITY of others, I too am patiently waiting for the results to see what the results are, then quickly I can horde some and sell them for a tidy sum!! 

(Nahh, I dont have the time for that, I'll just use the results for my own!)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

The last one is in my car right now.
So I should be able to upload all the results in a couple of days.

Jorge.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

doitor said:


> The last one is in my car right now.
> So I should be able to upload all the results in a couple of days.
> 
> Jorge.


Hmm wonder if the last deck install was the 9861?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

BigRed said:


> I don't think this will ever be done. Its like a suspense novel with no ending!! lol C'mon Jorge, give up the results. I can tell by what you have in your car the denon beat eveything out


That would be my guess. 

C'mon Jorge, cut the siesta's short and get on with it. 

Very interested in your results.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I have read where Zapco is coming out with a head unit! I would wait till that's out.(runs and changes ip address)


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

drtool said:


> I have read where Zapco is coming out with a head unit! I would wait till that's out.(runs and changes ip address)


No way:laugh:


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes way, but do not hold your breath. I have a feeling the JBL's M8 will beat it to market if that says anything. I do hope it looks as good as the first H/U they did not sell , only 4 or 5 made for Robert Zeff ect.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

drtool said:


> Yes way, but do not hold your breath. I have a feeling the JBL's M8 will beat it to market if that says anything.


Our children will have something to look forward to then.


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

n_olympios said:


> Our children will have something to look forward to then.


^^^ :surprised:


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

drtool said:


> Yes way, but do not hold your breath. I have a feeling the JBL's M8 will beat it to market if that says anything. I do hope it looks as good as the first H/U they did not sell , only 4 or 5 made for Robert Zeff ect.


I know its a stretch, but anyone have pic's of the first H/U?


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I might have seen it on the Zapco forum do not remember for sure.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't understand why they would make 4 or 5 of them and then never make them again.

I saw a thread or two on zapcos forums, it looked awesome. It had to cost a pretty penny tho.


Doiter - good to know the test is almost done.. Can't wait to see those results!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I have not forgot about this.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

none of us have, but he is in negotiations about a new job that takes him away from home a bit so he doesn't have much spare time. Add 2 little ones into the mix and that means NO time for audio.


----------



## kleox64 (Jan 14, 2009)

hehe  waiting on the results.


----------



## 1slysti (Jan 31, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

BLD MOVS said:


> I know its a stretch, but anyone have pic's of the first H/U?












This unit looks to be the same unit, well cosmetically away.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Here-I-Come said:


> This unit looks to be the same unit, well cosmetically away.


That looks sweet.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> That looks sweet.


look like one of the Rockford / Denford units


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

days have turned to weeks, and weeks to months. 

one thing remains unchanged - the waiting


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Indeed. Though I have a feeling we'll be reading the equivalent of a small novel by the time he's done reviewing and commenting on all these head units. :laugh:


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

This thread =


----------



## kleox64 (Jan 14, 2009)

The wait will be worth it, I'd rather it takes 6 months and be done properly vs done in 6 weeks and done poorly.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry guys.
There's a lot going on in my life right now and car audio is not a priority.
Like posted above, I don't want to post it half done, so it's going to take a while.

Jorge.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

doitor said:


> Sorry guys.
> There's a lot going on in my life right now and car audio is not a priority.
> Like posted above, I don't want to post it half done, so it's going to take a while.
> 
> Jorge.


We've waiting this long so a little longer is no Biggie. imp:


----------



## kleox64 (Jan 14, 2009)

doitor said:


> Sorry guys.
> There's a lot going on in my life right now and car audio is not a priority.
> Like posted above, I don't want to post it half done, so it's going to take a while.
> 
> Jorge.


Dont worry man, I'm currently deadening my 2nd door so have plenty to do.
Currently running the Pioneer P88RSII, still debating upgrading my HU as I want IPOD (Digital)/DVD Changer with optical/SPDIF.


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

doitor said:


> Sorry guys.
> There's a lot going on in my life right now and car audio is not a priority.
> Like posted above, I don't want to post it half done, so it's going to take a while.
> 
> Jorge.


i hope all is well with you. please do take care of your pressing stuffs first. reviews can come only if you are free.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

familia en primer lugar, siempre

Everything else can wait..


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

Worth waiting review


----------



## nomed (May 17, 2008)

Subscribed.


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Im In on this one. How soon do you think your findings will roll out?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I read his mind and the Winner is " *Clarion 9255* ", now for the rest of the rankings...

JMHO


The list of "contenders" is:

1. Alpine W505 
2. Rockford Fosgate (Denford) RFX-8250
3. Denon DCT-A10
4. Eclipse 55090
5. Pioneer P9 Combo
6. *Clarion DRZ 9255*
7. McIntosh MX406
8. ALpine 9861

maybe a few others...

- Maybe I need to get a 9255, Can you still find them or even a P9 ?

The Alpines are nice but not the greatest in SQ compared to the select few others but do have a lot of goodes when used with H701 or H900. Processing is nice but Built for SQ is better.


We are waiting


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

There are more HUs then that.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Three of those aren't even head units...


----------



## evangelos K (Aug 27, 2005)

doitor said:


> (Reserved for Clarion DRZ9255)


I am betting you will be keeping the DRZ (which you bought from me  ).

Nice to see it again.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I dunno. I found the 9255 very cold sounding. Wasn't my cup of tea. Hell, Fred has an Alpine DVD unit (one of the single DIN's, I can't remember which) in his Passat and it sound PHENOMENAL. I will whole-heatedly disagree that Alpines aren't good SQ units.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I will whole-heatedly disagree that Alpines aren't good SQ units.


You well damn right cowboy!!

Are you talking about this HU below (DVA-9965)? This is one of my fav Alpine DVD units besides the F#1 status (DVI-9990) :bowdown:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I dunno. I found the 9255 very cold sounding. Wasn't my cup of tea. Hell, Fred has an Alpine DVD unit (one of the single DIN's, I can't remember which) in his Passat and it sound PHENOMENAL. I will whole-heatedly disagree that Alpines aren't good SQ units.


I hate to speak out of turn, but Fred's got more than _just_ the alpine headunit inside the alpine headunit. I'm pretty sure he told me his 9861 has been modded.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

No, he's running one with a white display and no Glide Touch. 9861 is popping into my head but I'd have to ask him.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I hate to speak out of turn, but Fred's got more than _just_ the alpine headunit inside the alpine headunit. I'm pretty sure he told me his 9861 has been modded.


Only to allow the faceplate/body separation. The internals are stock. His 701 on the other hand...but he's not even running it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

veloze said:


> You well damn right cowboy!!
> 
> Are you talking about this HU below (DVA-9965)? This is one of my fav Alpine DVD units besides the F#1 status (DVI-9990) :bowdown:


Yeah great HU, I just never got used to the glide controls. other than that It Rawks.

:mean:


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

DAT said:


> Yeah great HU, I just never got used to the glide controls.


Noone ever did. :laugh:

It's one heck of a unit, the 9965. 

And I miss my 9861-701 combo.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> That looks sweet.


also looks like 1 of 2 PG heads that were built


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

+ 1

I absolutely love my 9887... and I haven't taken the time to dial it in properly or use the Imprint yet...



quality_sound said:


> I will whole-heatedly disagree that Alpines aren't good SQ units.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> I dunno. I found the 9255 very cold sounding. Wasn't my cup of tea. Hell, Fred has an Alpine DVD unit (one of the single DIN's, I can't remember which) in his Passat and it sound PHENOMENAL. I will whole-heatedly disagree that Alpines aren't good SQ units.


wow, that's weird. I consider alpines to be cold and thin sounding units while the Drz is a warmer, more detailed unit. I haven't heard the alpine DVD hu's but I think the new 9887 sounds like poop compared to the DRZ


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I am "guessing" that the Denford's provided the "best SQ". I am "guessing" that Doitor is going to run a P9 combo when all is said and done.

I'd run a P9 too, if I had $850 lying around to snag the one in the classifieds.:rockon:

....and the verdict is......


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

metanium said:


> I am "guessing" that the Denford's provided the "best SQ". I am "guessing" that Doitor is going to run a P9 combo when all is said and done.
> 
> I'd run a P9 too, if I had $850 lying around to snag the one in the classifieds.:rockon:
> 
> ....and the verdict is......




Let's hope not I hate to think his ears have gone semi bad, everyone knows a DRZ9255 is one of if not the best.

Well I never had a P9 but had a ODR it was great even my Rockford 8240/50's were very nice but I still feel the DRZ9255 is his choice.  

hmm wish i had my 415 Eclipse back also, damn thieves.


----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)

dunno if this review will ever come out. i should probably write my own, though it would be quite short and just say " They all sound the same to me " hehe


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

wow very nice collection you have there.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes very nice collection..


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

an2ny888 said:


> dunno if this review will ever come out. i should probably write my own, though it would be quite short and just say " They all sound the same to me " hehe


dayam...i wonder what your wife's shoe collection looks like!!!


----------



## Twonks (Nov 10, 2007)

Subscribed to this thread from over the pond in good ol blighty 

As some visitors to Talkaudio in the UK will know, I have been through a fair few head units and am still looking for one that gives me all I need.

So far I've had (in SQ order)

1. P90 Combo - amazing SQ. Warm yet clinical. Awesome.
2. Kenwood PS-905 - very good SQ, especially for the age. 
3. Alpine 9887r - half decent SQ when tinkered with. Excellent features.
4. Clarion 858 - very good SQ but a pain to use and looks nasty.
5. Alpine DVA 9861 - simple and plain yet to me sounds cold and lifeless.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Twonks said:


> Subscribed to this thread from over the pond in good ol blighty
> 
> As some visitors to Talkaudio in the UK will know, I have been through a fair few head units and am still looking for one that gives me all I need.
> 
> ...


Kenwood PS-905, man this was and is still one of my favorite Heads. I've been looking for one for some time know.


----------



## kleox64 (Jan 14, 2009)

Twonks said:


> Subscribed to this thread from over the pond in good ol blighty
> 
> As some visitors to Talkaudio in the UK will know, I have been through a fair few head units and am still looking for one that gives me all I need.
> 
> ...


I would add the P88RSII onto that list aswell, I don't really count H/U's that arnt available anymore. Pioneer have get there stuff right to be honest, I do want updated DVD compatable models though in the RS range complete with full digital IPod connectivity and optical In/Out.


----------



## Speedeater (May 19, 2009)

"subscribed" eheh

i need a tip where to go after my 7998!

rgds!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

crickets chirping.....


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

It certainly has been a while.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

I hope this isn't completely dead!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

falkenbd said:


> I hope this isn't completely dead!


Not dead but it's waaaaay down in my priorities list right now.

J.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

doitor said:


> Not dead but it's waaaaay down in my priorities list right now.
> 
> J.


If its just a matter of typing up some notes, or making spreadsheets, etc. I'd be willing to help you out. 

Let me know...


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Not only is it down low on the list. He will probably have to add the new Pioneer ODR decks if and when they become available. BTW, Jorge, what are you going to do with the decks that are not 'borrowed'?

Gracias


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> Not only is it down low on the list. He will probably have to add the new Pioneer ODR decks if and when they become available. BTW, Jorge, what are you going to do with the decks that are not 'borrowed'?
> 
> Gracias


I already sold most of them.
Right now I only have two.
One in the closet and one in the car.

J.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

ok, cool. I was just curious. thanks


----------



## max506 (Aug 28, 2006)

Loving the HU collection bro! Can have some of those?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

max506 said:


> Loving the HU collection bro! Can have some of those?


The real question is what 2 HU's did he keep and which ones were sent back or sold?


----------



## max506 (Aug 28, 2006)

DAT said:


> The real question is what 2 HU's did he keep and which ones were sent back or sold?


Haha you've got an excellent point there! Spill the beans then! Which were the keepers?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

DAT said:


> The real question is what 2 HU's did he keep and which ones were sent back or sold?


It's not a secret which one is in my car right now.
It's on my build thread and to save you searching thru 35 pages of non sense, it's the Denford 8250.
The one that's in the clost is a secret.

J.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

closet secrets Jorge?? does your wife know??


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

My guess/vote for "what's in the closet"........P9 combo.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

BigRed said:


> closet secrets Jorge?? does your wife know??


If she knew it wouldnt be a secret, would it?
Oh wait.
You get the idea.
LOL.

J.


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

hope all is well and that you can complete the review someday..

ps good luck in the final


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

an2ny888 said:


> dunno if this review will ever come out. i should probably write my own, though it would be quite short and just say " They all sound the same to me " hehe


Dang i've only used 2 from that collection. The Pana TX5500 and HX D1.. can u explain more of those models u got in there please. The black Denon HU is awesome looking unit.


----------



## Amadeuz1 (May 20, 2009)

So....? what hapen Doitor?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Man with the new headunit comeing to the us from pioneer...do we even care? Lol actually though I was curious as to what he thought was the best, then I read his signature and got my answer...


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

metanium said:


> My guess/vote for "what's in the closet"........P9 combo.


clarion...


----------

